# code for pulmonary nodule



## kgreer@saint-lukes.org (Jan 20, 2012)

Can anyone clarify the difference between ICD 9 code 793.11 and 518.89. Which one is correct for a Pulmonary nodule?


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2012)

kgreer@saint-lukes.org said:


> Can anyone clarify the difference between ICD 9 code 793.11 and 518.89. Which one is correct for a Pulmonary nodule?



It appears 793.11 is a new code and it describes a solitary pulmonary nodule, so that would be correct if that is what is described in the chart note.  If it is unknown if there is a nodule or some other disease process going on, then the less descriptive 518.89 would seem to be more appropriate.


----------

